# Can coasting affect embie quality?



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hiya

I had IVF in April/May which resulted in a BFN. I responded very well to Gonal-F and I had over 20 folicles. Ninewells was concerned I would get OHSS so I coasted for 2 days.

At EC I got 9 eggs with 8 fertilised by my 3 transfer I had 2 eggs transfered which where good quality one being 5 cell the other 4 cell.

My lining was 10mm.

My main concern is could the fact I coasted for 2 days have effected the quality of my embies?

Thank you in advance for replies!!

Claire x


----------



## Kizzy161 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Claire,

I also had a failed cycle after coasting, and my understanding is that yes, coasting can affect egg quality (and therefore embryos) but that the guidelines are that coasting of 4 days of less can be done safely.

I know it's no consolation and I'm sorry your treatment failed.

Karen


----------

